# new tank



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

finally re did my basement.. so that means time for my fish tank to finally be set up

I got this bad boy for free from a friend... Its 133 gallon 8ft by 16inch by 20 inch ...im pretty sure

My uncle jst finished building my stand ( a lil surprise for me ) its geting stained right now so ill post pics up soon


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

Very very nice! Just make sure that bad boy holds water! Also, I've gotta know, how'd you manage getting it for free?!?? Did he owe you his life or something, that's an awesome gift.

Keep us posted, I look forward to seeing that bad boy up and running


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Damn, free!








That's a friend I'd like to have. What are you going to house in it?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

didnt you post this before? i could have sworn i seen that pic before.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Thats only a 133 gallon tank!?!? Looks like more because of how long it is.


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

[quote name='Atlanta Braves Baby!' date='Feb 4 2005, 08:27 AM']
Thats only a 133 gallon tank!?!? Looks like more because of how long it is.
[snapback]877511[/snapback]​[/quote

I was thinking the same thing







One of my tanks is a 140 gal and yours is much longer by far


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Nice tank. Any scratches or anything on it? Also, what's going inside?


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Thats only a 133 gallon tank!?!? Looks like more because of how long it is.
> [snapback]877511[/snapback]​


 That's what I was thinking. Congrats on the freebies man







.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

regardless of how much gallons it is... free is free. trust me i know....congrats.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

looking good!

133 G, wow!


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

Damn....I want a free tank.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

8'x16"x20"=129g

Love the length of 8'


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

i got it for free cuz it was taking up space at my friends garage and his dad didnt want it anymore...It was badly scratched inside beacuse it was a sw tank before and the coral messed it up

But i removed as many scratches as i could

Im planning on putting cichlids in there ....was thinkin ranas or rays....but im not sure yet

and yes i posted before but a while ago


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

heres some pics

the tank below is a 20 long


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Thats a awesome stand, Propz to your uncle for building that thing and good luck to you


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

That's a good idea for a stand, all you need now is a matching canopy and you will be set....I would go with some cichlids in there.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

JD_MAN said:


> That's a good idea for a stand, all you need now is a matching canopy and you will be set....I would go with some cichlids in there.
> [snapback]879007[/snapback]​


ya me and my dad already planned the canopy...well start building it really soon

I was thinking of just having alot of africans in there....

well see what happens


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

man thats amazing!! what is going into the 20g?


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

WorldBelow07 said:


> man thats amazing!! what is going into the 20g?
> [snapback]879120[/snapback]​


i dno yet prob something for my dad since he likes small little fish like barbs

any sugggestions?


----------



## brainiac (Dec 10, 2004)

exos !


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

thats a nice stand


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

ya so i filled up the 20 long on the bottom letting that cycle and i cant set up the big tank beacuse in order to plug stuff in for the 20 lon i have to move the whole stand and stuff so i gotta get a light and hood soon.

anyone selling one for a 20long or a 29g let me know


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

that tanks pretty sick. Hope ur fish like it


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Thats only a 133 gallon tank!?!? Looks like more because of how long it is.
> [snapback]877511[/snapback]​





SMITZ71 said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > Thats only a 133 gallon tank!?!? Looks like more because of how long it is.
> ...


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

ya i know im just gonna get some african cichlids nothing to big until i get a bigger tank maybe


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

well today i filled it up to the top filled one bucket full of sand for now and letting the heaters and filters run to start this bad boys cycle

pics up soon


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

that is, in all honesty, one of the best looking stands i've ever seen. your uncle did an amazing job on it... heh, tell him that he's welcome to come to PA and build me one if he's ever bored.


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

that is sweet dude, i hope my new tank and stnad come out like that.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

pics

tank has begun cycling







now the waiting begins


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

looking badass dude! ur lucky to have that setup!


----------



## BloOd-Omen (Apr 30, 2005)

Good use for the 10 gal tank at the bottom would be....If you p's layed eggs you could keep the fry's in it or you could also keep live feeders in it so they breed and you dont have to keep buying more and more


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

BloOd-Omen said:


> Good use for the 10 gal tank at the bottom would be....If you p's layed eggs you could keep the fry's in it or you could also keep live feeders in it so they breed and you dont have to keep buying more and more
> [snapback]1041081[/snapback]​


its 20 g

and that stand is sweet, great job


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Yeah...that set-up is far-out...to quote a Mr. Marty McFly...But seriously...You're one lucky.....to have a tank setup like that dude. I would get at least 7-8 SnakeSkins for the 133 gal...and use the 20 gal for some serious feeder fish...like cichlids :rasp:


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Yeah...that set-up is far-out...to quote a Mr. Marty McFly...But seriously...You're one lucky.....to have a tank setup like that dude. I would get at least 7-8 SnakeSkins for the 133 gal...and use the 20 gal for some serious feeder fish...like cichlids :rasp:
> [snapback]1042125[/snapback]​


Chiclids????
dude thats retarted and a waste of money


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

for now im going to keep my 4 reds in the 133 gallon until i move my 75 which is in my room and currently is home to the 4 reds...

after that well see if i stick with pygos or get some cichlids


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

sweet tank, interesting dimensions


----------



## Fish_Devil08 (May 23, 2005)

i gotta say f*ck man..... your'e one lucky son of a *****.... i envy you so much........ damn.......... where do you live? if i want something like that for free i gotta go there they borrow it to when all of you guys are asleep......







) hahaha, just kidding man, very nice set up, youre so lucky man...







) lokking forward on seeing it running!!


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> sweet tank, interesting dimensions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya very intresting indeed...

i was dissapointed in it only being 16 inches wide but i was like what the hell its 8ft long and its free so why not.

Jst wish it was 18+ inches so i could have some bigger fish in there...

O well im only 16 and i still have time for some new tanks


----------

